# ISO Pickled shrimp recipe



## CWS4322 (Dec 22, 2014)

A couple of summers' ago, I think it was RockLobster who posted a pickled shrimp recipe that he took to a BBQ (or maybe it was someone else). I thought I had saved it, can't find it. Scrolled through the Fish/Seafood sub-forum, couldn't find it. Does anyone have it or could the OP point me to it or repost it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2014)

Here ya go!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/pickled-shrimp-76917.html


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 22, 2014)

I remember making this recipe and although it was good, it's more of a marinade then pickled since there is no vinegar.


----------



## letscook (Dec 22, 2014)

I made this one some time back and was very good.
Bobby’s Pickled Shrimp in a Jar — Jamie and Bobby Deen — Recipes, Blogs, Podcast and Videos
Thanks for the reminder, will be making this weekend.
Happy Holidays


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2014)

letscook said:


> I made this one some time back and was very good.
> Bobby’s Pickled Shrimp in a Jar â€” Jamie and Bobby Deen â€” Recipes, Blogs, Podcast and Videos
> Thanks for the reminder, will be making this weekend.
> Happy Holidays



I have never seen that method of cooking shrimp, do the shrimp stay crunchy?

I usually plunge the raw, shell on, shrimp into boiling liquid for about 2 maybe 3 minutes until they turn pink and float aggressively on the top of the liquid, then put them in ice water to cool while I peel them.


----------



## letscook (Dec 22, 2014)

They stay firm,  and never last long.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm losing it.  I just read the linked thread and realized I had made this recipe back in 2011.  I don't remember it.  I checked my file and found the recipe and my appended notes.  I think I'll try it again.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 22, 2014)

I was in the same boat--I made it,  but couldn't find the recipe. And we have Meyer lemons in the stores now. Love Meyer lemons...


----------

